# sposa scappa dopo il matrimonio



## Old irresponsabile (27 Maggio 2009)

*Si sposa e scappa con l'amico che guida l'auto nuziale lasciando sposo e invitati ad attenderla invano al banchetto di nozze.* 

E' successo a Trieste, protagonista una donna di poco più di 30 anni, Sara, impiegata in una finanziaria di Monfalcone (Gorizia). Lo sposo, Andrea, di 34 anni, impiegato di banca, l'aveva conosciuta circa dieci mesi fa e ora vuole rivolgersi a un avvocato per il risarcimento dei danni materiali e morali.
*Il loro matrimonio - riferisce il quotidiano triestino Il Piccolo - è stato celebrato sabato 16 maggio in Municipio, nella centrale piazza Unità.* Una trentina di invitati, le foto di rito e, al termine della cerimonia civile, la richiesta della sposa di andare a cambiarsi d'abito per il banchetto. Ad accompagnarla è stato un amico della coppia, che da qualche mese gioca a calcio con lo sposo.

*Andrea e gli invitati si sono avviati al ristorante ma dopo un po', visto il ritardo della sposa, hanno cominciato a preoccuparsi e chiamare sui cellulari.* Dopo un'ora e mezza ha finalmente risposto l'amico-autista che ha passato la sposa.
"*Ho capito solo ora di aver fatto un errore. *Mi dispiace, il mio cuore mi porta da un'altra parte", ha detto Sara ad Andrea, secondo quanto riporta Il Piccolo. La singolare coppia è partita per la Grecia per una viaggio-luna di miele. 


...'anvedi....


----------



## Verena67 (27 Maggio 2009)

meglio ora che dopo.


----------



## lale75 (27 Maggio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> meglio ora che dopo.


 
Prima sarebbe stato meglio!


----------



## Verena67 (27 Maggio 2009)

ma no, dai così se non altro avranno qualcosa da raccontare ai nipoti!


----------



## Old ASTRA (27 Maggio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> *Si sposa e scappa con l'amico che guida l'auto nuziale lasciando sposo e invitati ad attenderla invano al banchetto di nozze.*
> 
> E' successo a Trieste, protagonista una donna di poco più di 30 anni, Sara, impiegata in una finanziaria di Monfalcone (Gorizia). Lo sposo, Andrea, di 34 anni, impiegato di banca, l'aveva conosciuta circa dieci mesi fa e ora vuole rivolgersi a un avvocato per il risarcimento dei danni materiali e morali.
> *Il loro matrimonio - riferisce il quotidiano triestino Il Piccolo - è stato celebrato sabato 16 maggio in Municipio, nella centrale piazza Unità.* Una trentina di invitati, le foto di rito e, al termine della cerimonia civile, la richiesta della sposa di andare a cambiarsi d'abito per il banchetto. Ad accompagnarla è stato un amico della coppia, che da qualche mese gioca a calcio con lo sposo.
> ...


 
Giuro... non sono stata io!!!


----------



## Verena67 (27 Maggio 2009)

Oddio perché avresti dovuto?!


----------



## Old sperella (27 Maggio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> "*Ho capito solo ora di aver fatto un errore. *Mi dispiace, il mio cuore mi porta da un'altra parte", ha detto Sara ad Andrea, secondo quanto riporta Il Piccolo. La singolare coppia è partita per la Grecia per una viaggio-luna di miele.
> 
> 
> ...'anvedi....


Capirlo prima no eh ?!?Pessima


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ma no, dai così se non altro avranno qualcosa da raccontare ai nipoti!


Oddio, noi ci si ride ma che sia una bella tramvata essere mollati così dopo le nozze non c'è dubbio.
Odio i pirla che arrivano all'estremo e ai limiti per capire le cose.
Una cosa da pirla imperdonabile 

	
	
		
		
	


	




comunque ogni due minuti vengon fuori queste notizie..per me son bufale


----------



## Verena67 (27 Maggio 2009)

Concordo, Asu.

Ricordi l'anno scorso quel tipo nel Veneto che ha mandato tutto in palla all'ultimissimo momento, sull'altare?

Uno così, una così, meritano la gambizzazione.


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Oddio, noi ci si ride ma che sia una bella tramvata essere mollati così dopo le nozze non c'è dubbio.
> Odio i pirla che arrivano all'estremo e ai limiti per capire le cose.
> Una cosa da pirla imperdonabile
> 
> ...


ne hanno appena parlato al tg3 regione. pare che stessero insieme -marito e moglie- da soli pochi mesi.


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (27 Maggio 2009)

Al ritorno dal viaggio col ganzo, magari chiederà la separazione con annessi alimenti


----------



## Old sperella (27 Maggio 2009)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Al ritorno dal viaggio col ganzo, magari chiederà la separazione con annessi alimenti


Da prendere a calci nel sedere , altrochè !
A quanto pare lui chiederà i danni , anche morali


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (27 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Da prendere a calci nel sedere , altrochè !
> A quanto pare lui chiederà i danni , anche morali



Non so se riuscirà a cavare il classico ragno dal buco, per me farebbe bene a chiedere l'annullamento del matrimonio e stop.


----------



## Old sperella (27 Maggio 2009)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Non so se riuscirà a cavare il classico ragno dal buco, per me farebbe bene a chiedere l'annullamento del matrimonio e stop.


Io spero che ottenga un risarcimento che non placherà la rabbia e l'umiliazione subìte ma almeno servirà a far cacciar fuori qualche soldo alla tipa . 
Nei suoi panni non so se riuscirei a chiedere solo l'annullamento anche se sarebbe la meglio cosa ,purtroppo non è una situazione leggera come una puntata di "friends "!


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (27 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Io spero che ottenga un risarcimento che non placherà la rabbia e l'umiliazione subìte ma almeno servirà a far cacciar fuori qualche soldo alla tipa .
> Nei suoi panni non so se riuscirei a chiedere solo l'annullamento anche se sarebbe la meglio cosa ,purtroppo non è una situazione leggera come una puntata di "friends "!



Sempre ammesso che non sia una bufala, al loro ritorno i colombi farebbero bene a cambiare città per me.....l'hanno fatta proprio sporca.


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2009)

magari dal viaggio non tornano neanche...


----------



## Old Becco (27 Maggio 2009)

A guardarli bene i mariti, il giorno del loro matrimonio sembrano sempre dei perfetti deficenti. 
Becco


----------



## Old ASTRA (28 Maggio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Oddio perché avresti dovuto?!


 
Era una battuta... "sposa scappa con il testimone" mi ha fatto pensare alla mia ex situazione... io mi sono fermata molto prima però, quando il matrimonio non faceva ancora parte dei nostri pensieri...


----------



## Verena67 (28 Maggio 2009)

Becco ha detto:


> A guardarli bene i mariti, il giorno del loro matrimonio sembrano sempre dei perfetti deficenti.
> Becco



la stessa cosa la diceva sempre Persa (where are thou?)


----------



## Old ASTRA (28 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Io spero che ottenga un risarcimento che non placherà la rabbia e l'umiliazione subìte ma almeno servirà a far cacciar fuori qualche soldo alla tipa .
> Nei suoi panni non so se riuscirei a chiedere solo l'annullamento anche se sarebbe la meglio cosa ,purtroppo non è una situazione leggera come una puntata di "friends "!


 
Io non penso chiederei il risarcimento... annullamento e stop, andare avanti sarebbe solo uno spreco di tempo ed energie.


----------



## Verena67 (28 Maggio 2009)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Era una battuta... "sposa scappa con il testimone" mi ha fatto pensare alla mia ex situazione... io mi sono fermata molto prima però, quando il matrimonio non faceva ancora parte dei nostri pensieri...



ah ecco temevo ti stessi per sposare con l'ex storico!!


----------



## lale75 (28 Maggio 2009)

Qualche anno fa un mio conoscente che doveva fare da testimone all'amico del cuore si è trombato la moglie qualche giorno prima delle nozze...annullate, ovviamente...lui ne andava perfino fiero 'sta testa di caxxo


----------



## Old ASTRA (28 Maggio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ah ecco temevo ti stessi per sposare con l'ex storico!!


 
No, no... è che magari temevo che poteste confondere Trieste con il Friuli, e allora ho messo le mani avanti...


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Maggio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Qualche anno fa un mio conoscente che doveva fare da testimone all'amico del cuore si è trombato la moglie qualche giorno prima delle nozze...annullate, ovviamente...lui ne andava perfino fiero 'sta testa di caxxo



anche lei però bel mignottone 

	
	
		
		
	


	




per ogni stronzo bisogna ammettere che c'è sempre pronta una stronza


----------



## lale75 (28 Maggio 2009)

Io ne ho conosciuta davvero tanta, pensandoci, di gente che si sposava avendo già l'amante...


----------



## Old ASTRA (28 Maggio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Qualche anno fa un mio conoscente che doveva fare da testimone all'amico del cuore si è trombato la moglie qualche giorno prima delle nozze...annullate, ovviamente...lui ne andava perfino fiero 'sta testa di caxxo





Asudem ha detto:


> anche lei però bel mignottone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Beh, magari andava fiero del fatto di aver salvato l'amico da un sicuro matrimonio infelice...

...Oooook, mi ritiro dalla conversazione, mi sento troppo presa in causa...


----------



## lale75 (28 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> anche lei però bel mignottone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ah bhè, sì, oltretutto dopo il fattaccio lei avrebbe voluto stare col testimone ma lui non ne voleva sapere e questa lo tampinava....per una scopata vedi tu che casini si devono fare...


----------



## lale75 (28 Maggio 2009)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Beh, magari andava fiero del fatto di aver salvato l'amico da un sicuro matrimonio infelice...
> 
> ...Oooook, mi ritiro dalla conversazione, mi sento troppo presa in causa...


 
Astra scusa, mi riassumi brevemente la tua storia?


----------



## Old ASTRA (28 Maggio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Astra scusa, mi riassumi brevemente la tua storia?


 
Ho lasciato il mio ragazzo perchè l'ho tradito con un suo amico, ora mi vedo con il secondo, il mio ex ragazzo ancora non sa nulla, ma pian piano stiamo uscendo allo scoperto, non sarà questione di molto ancora... c'è già molta gente che sa di noi, genitori compresi... beh, ho avuto la bella idea almeno di non far durare anni questa cosa, alcuni mesi di tira e molla, di sensi di colpa ma ora ho preso la mia decisione.


----------



## lale75 (28 Maggio 2009)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Ho lasciato il mio ragazzo perchè l'ho tradito con un suo amico, ora mi vedo con il secondo, il mio ex ragazzo ancora non sa nulla, ma pian piano stiamo uscendo allo scoperto, non sarà questione di molto ancora... c'è già molta gente che sa di noi, genitori compresi... beh, ho avuto la bella idea almeno di non far durare anni questa cosa, alcuni mesi di tira e molla, di sensi di colpa ma ora ho preso la mia decisione.


 
Eravate fidanzati da molto?


----------



## Old ASTRA (28 Maggio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Eravate fidanzati da molto?


 
8 anni, eravamo andati a convivere da qualche mese, ma mi sono accorta che non eravamo più la stessa coppia di alcuni anni prima da tempo... e ora me ne rendo conto sempre di più parlando con amici in comune. Purtroppo la convivenza è stata la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso... purtroppo o per fortuna, è stato un passo quasi obbligato, dopo tanto tempo... ma almeno mi ha aperto gli occhi definitivamente, se fossimo rimasti assieme ma ognuno a casa sua forse non sarebbe successo nulla di tutto ciò.


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Maggio 2009)

La convivenza è un'ottima prova di scena.
fa stragi...
Bisognerebbe fosse obbligatoria prima del matrimonio


----------



## lale75 (28 Maggio 2009)

ASTRA ha detto:


> 8 anni, eravamo andati a convivere da qualche mese, ma mi sono accorta che non eravamo più la stessa coppia di alcuni anni prima da tempo... e ora me ne rendo conto sempre di più parlando con amici in comune. Purtroppo la convivenza è stata la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso... purtroppo o per fortuna, è stato un passo quasi obbligato, dopo tanto tempo... ma almeno mi ha aperto gli occhi definitivamente, se fossimo rimasti assieme ma ognuno a casa sua forse non sarebbe successo nulla di tutto ciò.


 
Ti capisco. Hai fatto bene, sei stata coraggiosa e sincera. Al di là dello squallore della tipa che scappa col testimone io, come dicevo, ho conosciuto più di qualcuno che si sposava pur avendo già un altro/a e mi rendo conto che dopo anni che si sta assieme, quando soprattutto si inizia una convivenza e quindi si fa più concreta l'idea di un matrimonio, tirarsi indietro diventi estremamente difficile così molti lasciano semplicemente che le cose vadano avanti fino a che non succede il disastro


----------



## lale75 (28 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> La convivenza è un'ottima prova di scena.
> fa stragi...
> Bisognerebbe fosse obbligatoria prima del matrimonio


----------



## Old ASTRA (28 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> La convivenza è un'ottima prova di scena.
> fa stragi...
> Bisognerebbe fosse obbligatoria prima del matrimonio


 
Infatti... se penso che i miei insitevano perchè mi sposassi, perchè erano contrari alla convivenza mi vengono i brividi! Ora sono felici anche loro di come sono andate le cose...


----------



## Old ASTRA (28 Maggio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ti capisco. Hai fatto bene, sei stata coraggiosa e sincera. Al di là dello squallore della tipa che scappa col testimone io, come dicevo, ho conosciuto più di qualcuno che si sposava pur avendo già un altro/a e mi rendo conto che dopo anni che si sta assieme, quando soprattutto si inizia una convivenza e quindi si fa più concreta l'idea di un matrimonio, tirarsi indietro diventi estremamente difficile così molti lasciano semplicemente che le cose vadano avanti fino a che non succede il disastro


 
E' vero, quello che ti frega di solito è il pensiero "ma dopo tanti anni è difficile..." a me è stato fatto questo discorso da una persona sposata da oltra 40 anni (mia mamma!) "se non c'è più l'amore è inutile stare assieme, non si sta assieme ad una persona perchè ormai è lì!"
Non dico che l'amore che c'era per il mio ex si sia trasformato in assoluta indifferenza, penso che non sia possibile, ma non è più amore, gli voglio bene come ad un amico... ma non è la stessa cosa, non mi basta.


----------



## lale75 (28 Maggio 2009)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Infatti... se penso che i miei insitevano perchè mi sposassi, perchè erano contrari alla convivenza mi vengono i brividi! Ora sono felici anche loro di come sono andate le cose...


 

Già. Guarda, mi rendo conto che per i genitori il matrimonio cambia proprio tutto: mia madre ha sempre cercato di aprirmi gli occhi su mio marito, su come lui mi avesse cambiato e su come riuscisse a manipolarmi poi, improvvisamente, dopo il matrimonio, ogni volta che parlo con lei di noi due, lei mi risponde sempre "sopporta, te lo sei sposato, adesso lo devi sopportare"...


----------



## Old ASTRA (28 Maggio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Già. Guarda, mi rendo conto che per i genitori il matrimonio cambia proprio tutto: mia madre ha sempre cercato di aprirmi gli occhi su mio marito, su come lui mi avesse cambiato e su come riuscisse a manipolarmi poi, improvvisamente, dopo il matrimonio, ogni volta che parlo con lei di noi due, lei mi risponde sempre "sopporta, te lo sei sposato, adesso lo devi sopportare"...


 
Se mi fossi sposata per me sarebbe stato uguale, anche a me l'avevano detto tante volte e in tanti che lui non andava bene per me, ma quando io ho un'idea in testa fino a che non sbatto il muso contro il muro non mi rendo conto che forse sono io che sbaglio e non gli altri...


----------



## lale75 (28 Maggio 2009)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Se mi fossi sposata per me sarebbe stato uguale, anche a me l'avevano detto tante volte e in tanti che lui non andava bene per me, ma quando io ho un'idea in testa fino a che non sbatto il muso contro il muro non mi rendo conto che forse sono io che sbaglio e non gli altri...


 

Io sono uguale a te. Me l'hanno detto tutti per anni che non era l'uomo giusto per me ed io ho sempre negato l'evidenza pensando che gli altri non lo conoscessero bene quanto me e me lo sono anche sposato nonostante lui non ne fosse particolarmente convinto (ho fatto tutto io, portato le carte per le pubblicazioni etc...lui si è solo dovuto presentare in comune). Ora quando parlo alle mie amiche di come vanno le cose fra noi loro mi danno semplicemente dell'idiota e c'hanno ben ragione!


----------



## Old ASTRA (28 Maggio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Io sono uguale a te. Me l'hanno detto tutti per anni che non era l'uomo giusto per me ed io ho sempre negato l'evidenza pensando che gli altri non lo conoscessero bene quanto me e me lo sono anche sposato nonostante lui non ne fosse particolarmente convinto (ho fatto tutto io, portato le carte per le pubblicazioni etc...lui si è solo dovuto presentare in comune). Ora quando parlo alle mie amiche di come vanno le cose fra noi loro mi danno semplicemente dell'idiota e c'hanno ben ragione!


 
Mi dispiace tantissimo, non deve essere certo una situazione facile...


----------



## Verena67 (28 Maggio 2009)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Infatti... se penso che i miei insitevano perchè mi sposassi, perchè erano contrari alla convivenza mi vengono i brividi! Ora sono felici anche loro di come sono andate le cose...



per me pero' è vero anche il contrario. La convivenza non fa prendere quel tipo di impegno vero che nelle difficoltà unisce.


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Maggio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> per me pero' è vero anche il contrario. La convivenza non fa prendere quel tipo di impegno vero che nelle difficoltà unisce.



non dico una convivenza a vita ! ma un periodo di prova (un annetto) leverebbe molti dubbi. 
E anche quella è un impegno.


----------



## Minerva (28 Maggio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> per me pero' è vero anche il contrario. La convivenza non fa prendere quel tipo di impegno vero che nelle difficoltà unisce.


 quell'impegno dipende tutto dallo spessore del sentimento non dal tipo di vincolo


----------



## Verena67 (28 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non dico una convivenza a vita ! ma un periodo di prova (un annetto) leverebbe molti dubbi.
> E anche quella è un impegno.



come ben sai, sono contraria a tutto tondo. Pero' capisco il tuo punto di vista


----------



## Verena67 (28 Maggio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> quell'impegno dipende tutto dallo spessore del sentimento non dal tipo di vincolo



le due cose si influenzano a vicenda...o no?


----------



## lale75 (28 Maggio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> per me pero' è vero anche il contrario. La convivenza non fa prendere quel tipo di impegno vero che nelle difficoltà unisce.


 
Devo dire che per me, in effetti, il matrimonio ha rappresentato un rafforzamento del legame che c'era fra noi; non dico che prima avrei fatto le valigie in due minuti ma seicuramente se ora non fossi sposata me ne sarei andata senza guardarmi indietro


----------



## ranatan (28 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non dico una convivenza a vita ! ma un periodo di prova (un annetto) leverebbe molti dubbi.
> E anche quella è un impegno.


Lo penso anche io.
Sono assolutamente pro-convivenza e non ritengo che debba per forza di cose necessariamente sfociare in un successivo matrimonio


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Maggio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Lo penso anche io.
> Sono assolutamente pro-convivenza e non ritengo che debba per forza di cose necessariamente *sfociare in un successivo matrimonio[*/quote]
> 
> certo, ma in un divorzio si!


----------



## ranatan (28 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Ranatan ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Lo penso anche io.
> ...


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Maggio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Asudem ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Comunque, a perte gli scherzi...come cavolo si fa a sposarsi così, tanto per fare qualcosa. Mi riferisco alla tipa che dopo le nozze scappa con l'amico.
> ...


----------



## lale75 (28 Maggio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Asudem ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Comunque, a perte gli scherzi...come cavolo si fa a sposarsi così, tanto per fare qualcosa. Mi riferisco alla tipa che dopo le nozze scappa con l'amico.
> ...


----------



## ranatan (28 Maggio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Cioè non si sono più sposati ma sono rimasti assieme??? A 'sto punto se tanto te lo devi tenere che differenza fa?


No no, si sono sposati. Non quell'anno però. Ricordo che mi dissero che c'erano anche un sacco di invitati e che i genitori di lei a quel punto, hanno comunque fatto il pranzo di nozze con tutti quanti!
Però hanno dovuto restituire i regali


----------



## lale75 (28 Maggio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> No no, si sono sposati. Non quell'anno però. Ricordo che mi dissero che c'erano anche un sacco di invitati e che i genitori di lei a quel punto, hanno comunque fatto il pranzo di nozze con tutti quanti!
> Però hanno dovuto restituire i regali


 

Bhè io ho conosciuto una tipa il cui fidanzato per ben due volte non si è presentato in chiesa il giorno delle nozze...alla terza gli è andata bene (se così si può dire) e si sono sposati...


----------



## ranatan (28 Maggio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Bhè io ho conosciuto una tipa il cui fidanzato per ben due volte non si è presentato in chiesa il giorno delle nozze...alla terza gli è andata bene (se così si può dire) e si sono sposati...


Beh, ma così è assurdo! Lui doveva essere davvero terrorizzato.
Spero per loro che la seconda e la terza volta avessero ridotto all'osso il numero degli invitati, altrimenti sai quantisoldi buttati?


----------



## lale75 (28 Maggio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Beh, ma così è assurdo! Lui doveva essere davvero terrorozzato.
> Spero per loro che la seconda e la terza volta avessero ridotto all'osso il numero degli invitati, altrimenti sai quantisoldi buttati?


 

Lui era uno stronzo e tale è rimasto anche dopo...era solo ricco e quindi lei non ha voluto mollare il malloppo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Maggio 2009)

*aaaapperò.*



lale75 ha detto:


> Lui era uno stronzo e tale è rimasto anche dopo...era solo ricco e quindi lei non ha voluto mollare il malloppo


 
che romanticona


p.s. permettimi di dire "chi si somiglia si piglia" o "dio li fa poi li accoppia"


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Maggio 2009)

a me del soldo non frega una cippa.
M'interessano I soldI























oggi mi faccio sganasciare da sola!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> a me del soldo non frega una cippa.
> M'interessano I soldI
> 
> 
> ...


 

un po' di pietà umana, signori.
non possiamo mettere fine alle sofferenze di questa donna?


----------



## Minerva (28 Maggio 2009)

non ce la posso fare...un avatar vergognoso .
st postando con gli occhi chiusi dall'imbarazzo!


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Maggio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ce la posso fare...un avatar vergognoso .
> st postando con gli occhi chiusi dall'imbarazzo!


bigottona!!
non hai un buon raporto col tuo corpo..


----------



## Minerva (28 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> bigottona!!
> non hai un buon raporto col tuo corpo..


 e tu con le doppie ihihih


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Maggio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> e tu con le doppie ihihih


con un avatar come il mio le doppie non servono
hi hi hi


----------



## Grande82 (28 Maggio 2009)

asu, abbi pazienza, ma non è questione di MIO corpo, bensì di SUO corpo!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




e col suo.... no, non ho un buon rapporto!!


----------



## lale75 (28 Maggio 2009)

E io che ti ho appena detto che io vi immagino come nei vostri avatar


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Maggio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> asu, abbi pazienza, ma non è questione di MIO corpo, bensì di SUO corpo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quisquiglie


----------



## soleluna80 (28 Maggio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> per me pero' è vero anche il contrario. La convivenza non fa prendere quel tipo di impegno vero che nelle difficoltà unisce.


 



















ma che te lo dico a fà


----------



## soleluna80 (28 Maggio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> E io che ti ho appena detto che io vi immagino come nei vostri avatar


 
Asu, se fossi in te cambierei


----------



## Old ASTRA (28 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> con un avatar come il mio le doppie non servono
> hi hi hi


 
Asu c'è un problema... non riesco a leggere quello che c'è scritto sulla pancia, e con le signore delle pulizie che girano per l'ufficio non mi pare carino appicicarmi al monitor a guardare quel coso... me lo dici tu?


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Maggio 2009)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Asu c'è un problema... non riesco a leggere quello che c'è scritto sulla pancia, e con le signore delle pulizie che girano per l'ufficio non mi pare carino appicicarmi al monitor a guardare quel coso... me lo dici tu?


the big penis book


----------



## Old ASTRA (28 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> the big penis book


 

















  ...sei belliffima!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Maggio 2009)

ASTRA ha detto:


> ...sei belliffima!!!


----------



## Verena67 (29 Maggio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ma che te lo dico a fà


eehehhehe


----------



## Verena67 (29 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> che romanticona
> 
> 
> p.s. permettimi di dire "chi si somiglia si piglia" o "dio li fa poi li accoppia"



sempre


----------



## Verena67 (29 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> certo, ma in un divorzio si!


infatti statisticamente chi ha convissuto prima del matrimonio ha un tasso di divorzio maggiore!


----------



## Verena67 (29 Maggio 2009)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Se mi fossi sposata per me sarebbe stato uguale, *anche a me l'avevano detto tante volte e in tanti che lui non andava bene per me, ma quando io ho un'idea in testa fino a che non sbatto il muso contro il muro non mi rendo conto* che forse sono io che sbaglio e non gli altri...


si puo' anche cambiare, eh...!


----------



## ranatan (29 Maggio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> infatti statisticamente chi ha convissuto prima del matrimonio ha un tasso di divorzio maggiore!


"Esci" la fonte delle statistiche...perchè a me non risulta proprio!


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Maggio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> "Esci" la fonte delle statistiche...perchè a me non risulta proprio!


e già che ci sei scendi lo cane che lo piscio


----------



## Old irresponsabile (29 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e già che ci sei scendi lo cane che lo piscio


che magari dopo te lo salgo io...


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Maggio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> che magari dopo te lo salgo io...



mi raccomando, full inclusive eh?
non che sale e non ha fatto il bisognone


----------



## Old irresponsabile (29 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi raccomando, *full inclusive* eh?
> non che sale e non ha fatto il bisognone


continui a cascare in errore ( sarà colpa del mio fascino....:condom

	
	
		
		
	


	





full ALL inclusive

e comunque non ti preoccupare lo salgo solo dopo che ha uscito tutto...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (29 Maggio 2009)

L'autista al mio matrimonio era uno dei migliori amici di mio marito, carino da morire... cacchio, col senno di poi...


----------



## Verena67 (29 Maggio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> "Esci" la fonte delle statistiche...perchè a me non risulta proprio!



non ce l'ho!  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Pero' giuro di averlo letto!


----------



## Bruja (30 Maggio 2009)

*BAH...*

Io non mi lamenterei più di tanto, lo sposino mancato ha evitato problemi e futuri tradimenti e magari pagamento di assegni... 
Siamo obiettivi nella disgrazia ha avuto c.u.l.o...  
Pensate a quella sposa fresca che al ricevimento, quindi a cose fatte, ha trovato il neo maritino che stava "consumando" con un'amica di lei in un angolo discreto del locale.  Ne parlarono i giornali un paio di anni fa...
E comunque se lei l'avesse detto prima forse lui avrebbe avuto un'idea più benevola del consorzio umano... meglio così, eviterà imprudenze future.
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (30 Maggio 2009)

Bruja concordo e con l'occasione ti mando un bacio!!!


----------



## Bruja (30 Maggio 2009)

*Verena*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Bruja concordo e con l'occasione ti mando un bacio!!!


Non sia mai che ogni bacio non venga reso... insieme a tante buone cose per te. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------

